# Apple TV / version



## jackdan (2 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac acheté en août 2010, ainsi qu'un iPad Mini récent et un iPhone 4.
Suite à l'achat ces jours-ci d'un télévision Philips neuve ( 4K ) j'aimerais savoir quelle version d'Apple TV je peux envisager d'acheter, neuve ou d'occasion, pour profiter au mieux de tout cela.
Merci pour vos conseils et réponses.


----------



## firstimac (2 Décembre 2014)

J'ai l'apple tv depuis 1mois et c'est super, le bémol c'est que tu es obligé d'avoir ton ordi connecté vu que les enregistrements passent pas Itune, pour la configuration , tv HD, bien sur connection hdmi, liaison éthernet éventuellement mais le WIFI est OK, pas conpliqué à configurer!!


----------



## jackdan (2 Décembre 2014)

Merci, mais la boutique Apple locale m'a dit que mon iMac ( version 2010 ) ne supportait pas l'actuelle Apple TV...
Pas de problèmes avec mon iPad Mini, mais il faudra alors que je passe uniquement par l'iPad !

D'où ma question


----------



## firstimac (2 Décembre 2014)

Mon Imac 27" est de mid 2010, et je n'ai pas eu de problème de configuration, je suis encore sous snow léopard


----------



## jackdan (2 Décembre 2014)

Je suis sous OS 10.9.5 ( Maverick ) avec un iMac 21", et j'entends parler de Yosemite...
L'occasion d'y passer peut-être ?..


----------



## firstimac (3 Décembre 2014)

Je songe egalement passer à yosemite, mais avant tout augmenter ma mémoire je n'ai que 4 GO et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, 8 GO ne serait pas de trop car yosemite est très gourmand, d'autre part, vu les bugs liés à cet OS, je pense qu'il ne faut pas se précipité!


----------

